# Be aware - Some Cheapo Fender Tweed Tolex out there



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I bought some Fender tweed amp covering on Ebay......shoulda known better. What I got was tweed patterned vinyl tolex. Not even a great grade of vinyl either. Not too happy about it, I wouldn't put this stuff on a toy amp much less a real one. The add doesn't say it's vinyl, but then again it's doesn't say cloth either.

Be more carefull than I was when buying tweed.


----------



## Gazoo (May 3, 2010)

Do you have a link?


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Ditto on the link request.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Intrepid said:


> Ditto on the link request.


Am I allowed to post ebay links?


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Yes and no. Generally the auction links disappear in short order. If you save and host the photo used, post the title of the auction and link the seller, that would work out better, in 60 days people will still be able to go at least as far as the seller and have an idea what to look for.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Item number: 180446294068 

Item:Amp - Guitar Case Covering Tweed Fender Tolex S-G305-A

Shop eBay Canada Store - Pin-Up Music Parts:: Dunlop, Gibson


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

umm there is a huge rant about not using Ebay anymore because of negative feedback..... not a good sign...


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Yup, eBay has been making it a "buyers market" in ways that sellers are crying foul. They also have doubled fees over the past year or so, and begun to actively block any means of payment other than paypal. With those stars, if people dont give you 5 stars you get messages and it can get to where your listings do not show up in searches, and for every star not given the seller gets charged (one talked about getting one 4 star rating and eBay charging 40 dollars for not having gotten 5). Also now, if you, the buyer, are in ANY WAY peeved, you can get your FULL purchase funds back from the seller, eBay has this new









> Coverageay with
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

keeperofthegood said:


> Yup, eBay has been making it a "buyers market" in ways that sellers are crying foul. They also have doubled fees over the past year or so, and begun to actively block any means of payment other than paypal. With those stars, if people dont give you 5 stars you get messages and it can get to where your listings do not show up in searches, and for every star not given the seller gets charged (one talked about getting one 4 star rating and eBay charging 40 dollars for not having gotten 5). Also now, if you, the buyer, are in ANY WAY peeved, you can get your FULL purchase funds back from the seller, eBay has this new


I've still managed to get hosed a few times on Ebay. Both times I contacted the seller when the item didn't show, was told they'd send another one that day. Waited again, and during the wait my time ran out. When your time runs out, neither Ebay or Paypal will do a thing for you. You're out the money and recieved no goods and they don't care. All you can do is leave a negitive. 

But having said that, I would never sell anything on Ebay. Never have/never will.

And for the record, I left positive feedback but commented that it wasn't the real deal.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

that is why you have to open a dispute, then the meter is left running. Otherwise yea, 45 days and then you are SOL


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Dispute isn't doing it for me either. All the seller has to say is "yes I'll make it right" and they close the case and it can't be re-opened.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

These guys, Pin-Up Music are total ripp off. i ordered from them in April 10 250k no friction Pots, split shaft. THIS WEEK..i receive only 4..AND they are solid shaft. Bunch of idiots. and trying to talk to anyone is like impossible.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

my dispute is still open. The seller messaged that an illness left them unable to ship on time. I think unless I close the dispute it will stay open and I have no intention of closing it until my rocks arrive. Yea, rocks  Two fluorite crystals and some German mineral sticks to mount with.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Finally got some real tweed today! Third time was the charm. Shop eBay Canada Store - KSS THE MUSICIANS HARDWARE STORE:: Tolex, Grill Cloth came through for me.


----------

